# Sculpted/Convex Galaxy Megaminx



## Dom (Jan 13, 2018)

Here's a simple mod I did to my XMD Galaxy Megaminx. The centers and corners have sculpted tiles, and the edges have convex tiles. It makes it really easy to manipulate and do turns. 

I'll bring it to Northern Neck Winter 2018. If anyone is going to that, I'll let y'all try it out. 

What do y'all think?


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Jan 13, 2018)

Are you going to wolfpack winter or slow n steady?


----------



## The Pocket Cuber (Jan 13, 2018)

Seems really cool!


----------



## Dom (Jan 13, 2018)

TipsterTrickster said:


> Are you going to wolfpack winter or slow n steady?


I'm thinking about it.


----------



## KeannyThe6x6 (Jan 14, 2018)

Reminds me of an Aohun


----------

